# RichLine Semi-V Modification



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 3, 2012)

14ft Richline Semi-V modification. What I will be putting on this boat is a
Fish Finder
Live-well
TM 
An outboard (9.9hp-25hp)
Seats
And Nav. Lights,And other lights for being out at night. I will be using this boat for mainly bass fishing.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok..... Time for the framing!  









































We also on every rib,brace,and just about every were put waterproff clear silicone.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 4, 2012)

More framing!!!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 7, 2012)

Front deck and JB weld to fix 2 small holes..... Also storage and live-well. Everything was water proofed.




























Thats all so far.... I have all the hatches........ Next pics will be of the trailer..... 8)


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 7, 2012)

Next Steps are making the live well........ And plenty more as well...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 8, 2012)

That's coming along very nicely =D>


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 8, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> That's coming along very nicely =D>


Thanks!


----------



## jjkc (Mar 10, 2012)

doing some nice work!!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 10, 2012)

jjkc said:


> doing some nice work!!


Thank you!


----------



## dryfly24 (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks great so far! I'm doing a build myself and will be carpeting soon. When cutting the wood for your hatches, did you make the hatch cover smaller to accomodate the thickness of the carpet for when you roll the carpet over the edges? Any tips on carpeting around seat pedestals, bench seats, etc. is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 12, 2012)

dryfly24 said:


> Looks great so far! I'm doing a build myself and will be carpeting soon. When cutting the wood for your hatches, did you make the hatch cover smaller to accomodate the thickness of the carpet for when you roll the carpet over the edges?  Any tips on carpeting around seat pedestals, bench seats, etc. is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Carpet each hatch indvidually than screw them down/put on hinges.... When cutting the carpet use a sharp razor/exacto knife. On the hatches when we cut them I belive we made them slightly shorter to accomodate for the carpet. Also ask around I am not a pro at this but I hope I helped!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 12, 2012)

Just sent SteelFlex check..... Got the non teflon.... 1gal and pigment...... The boat will be gray and blue... Interior will be blue and most of exterior will be gray. The outside will have blue as well... But I will let the pics speak for themselves. (havent gotten steelflex yet... Problay will be here Friday)


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Apr 14, 2012)

UPDATE...
I have SteelFlex,Seats,Pedastals,Submersuble Trailer Lights,Hatch pulls. I also have gotten alot more done and will post more pictures soon.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice lookin richline sir! What u gonna power that with? =D>


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey nice work on your boat =D> 
For sure you want to leave room around your hatches for carpet. By looking at yours, Id say at least a quarter inch all around maybe even 3/8. Make one at 3/8, carpet it and test fit. If its too big, 1/4 on another test piece.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice lookin richline sir! What u gonna power that with? =D>


I'm not sure... Probably will be 20-25hp Evinrude or Mercury.. I am still trying to find one...


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Hey nice work on your boat =D>
> For sure you want to leave room around your hatches for carpet. By looking at yours, Id say at least a quarter inch all around maybe even 3/8. Make one at 3/8, carpet it and test fit. If its too big, 1/4 on another test piece.


Thanks! Yeah actually I am pretty sure we had to cut 1/4in on it...


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

More pics!!!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

More Pictures! 8) 
















Boat all taped of and ready for paint....


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Almost finished!!!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 3, 2012)

Lookin good! =D>


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Lookin good! =D>


Thank you very much!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 5, 2012)

=D> Great job carpet looks awesome


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 20, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> =D> Great job carpet looks awesome


Thank you!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Sep 2, 2012)

UPDATE: Alrighty I have taken out the boat once and enjoyed it very much. Had a few bites and had a nice bass jump off. I only had one very very small leak from where the previous owner (Before my grandfather, He gave me the boat) had replaced a rivet with a bolt... I'll have that fixed and have my bow mount trolling motor fixed. I had to use my hand controll on saturday... Next thing is electrical Navigation lights,fill and recirq of live well, and bilge pump.  EDIT: And build live well


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates! Hopefully will get some soon!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Nov 17, 2012)

Alrighty! I finally got new tires!! Now for the finishing plans....
Getting a live well fabricated
Wiring
And then get a gallon of bed liner and coat part of the inside with it... Should have this done in the next couple of weeks. 
Hopefully can get pictures soon!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Dec 23, 2012)

ANOTHER UPDATE!! 
I now have a 1978 9.8 Mercury Outboard
Also I have a Minn-Kota Maxxum 70lb thrust foot control trolling motor
I have just got new bearings**(Actually everything is new except the hubs on trailer)
I have ordered Bearing Budies
Found someone that is going to make Live-well and a Aluminum trolling motor mount
I will have pics as soon as possible!!!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Dec 24, 2012)

That is a sweet looking rig you have built there.
I have a 14' Lonestar I have been thinking about modding for bass fishing.
Your work has inspired me! =D>


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice. Looks like a comfortable set up. Should give you several years of enjoyment. Good fishin'.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 1, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> That is a sweet looking rig you have built there.
> I have a 14' Lonestar I have been thinking about modding for bass fishing.
> Your work has inspired me! =D>


Thank you! But the thanks should really go to my cousin Michael! And make sure to post a mod on here if you do decide to mod your boat. And I'm very glad that I inspire you! Tight lines!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 1, 2013)

Scott Mac said:


> Very nice. Looks like a comfortable set up. Should give you several years of enjoyment. Good fishin'.


Thanks! And it is, plus it should last me a long time! And good fishing to you too!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is some pictures of the Mercury 9.8


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh and btw it's a 1978 9.8hp Mercury outboard motor. It has a new water pump,water impeller, and the carb has been rebuilt. And all of the wiring in the motor has been redone.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 2, 2013)

Just installed my bearing buddies the other day.. I also replaced everything (bearings etc.. Except hubs) and repacked them. And also upgraded tire size. Went from an 8in rim to a 12in. It tows waayyy better!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 2, 2013)

Graphics I got made!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 2, 2013)

Forgot to add these pictures of when we replaced the transom and cleaned all of it up..


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 2, 2013)

Some more pictures of the transom..


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 2, 2013)

It had a lot of holes....


----------



## Reifer (Feb 3, 2013)

How does that 9.9 push the boat. I am putting a 15 on a similar boat with less wood, but I usually fish with 3 in the boat


----------



## acwd (Feb 3, 2013)

Where did you get the graphics at? I would like to have the rich line one for my boat. Nice boat.

Steve


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 3, 2013)

Reifer said:


> How does that 9.9 push the boat. I am putting a 15 on a similar boat with less wood, but I usually fish with 3 in the boat


Well I just got the 9.9 for Christmas and haven't had a chance to put it on the water. But it should push it around 17mph.. That's my guess.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 3, 2013)

acwd said:


> Where did you get the graphics at? I would like to have the rich line one for my boat. Nice boat.
> 
> Steve


Well those graphics where made by one of my Dad's freinds but he no longer owns the graphic shop. So I'm sorry... But one of our site sponsors "Bulldog graphics" (or something like that) should be able to help.


----------



## acwd (Feb 3, 2013)

That ok if I had the stencil then I could get it made locally. Thanks anyways

Steve


----------



## RStewart (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice job man. Another Richline brought back to life. Makes me want to put the finishing touches on mine. How's the livewell coming?


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 14, 2013)

RStewart said:


> Nice job man. Another Richline brought back to life. Makes me want to put the finishing touches on mine. How's the livewell coming?


Thanks! Sadly I haven't gotten to get my livewell built yet but I'm hoping to get working on it in a few weeks.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (May 5, 2013)

Got the live well made!!!


----------



## wwcenturion (May 24, 2013)

I think he's out fishing! Been wanting to see some of his mods and the finished boat as well.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315879#p315879 said:


> wwcenturion » 23 May 2013, 23:54[/url]"]I think he's out fishing! Been wanting to see some of his mods and the finished boat as well.


I have been out fishing! Lol. I'm about to post some more pictures!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is another picture!


----------



## cardinaljosh88 (Jul 7, 2013)

How fast has does your 9.8 push your boat?


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Sep 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321517#p321517 said:


> cardinaljosh88 » 07 Jul 2013, 20:55[/url]"]How fast has does your 9.8 push your boat?


Sorry it took so long to reply. But not very fast. At all. Going to upgrade to a 25hp.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jan 2, 2014)

I've just recently moved and finally have had some time to work on the boat. I've finished all the wiring have the nav lights, bilge pump, aerator, and fresh water pump installed and wired. I have two depthfinders on the boat now. One on the transom and one on the trolling motor. All the wiring has been "cleaned up" and put into wire conduit. Looking to upgrade from a 9.9 to a 25hp.. But I need to steel flex the inside of the boat to completely seal it. But I have been fishing and the boat is doing good. Hopefully I'll get the 25hp and steel flex put in soon. Just need to find a good deal on a 25hp. So I will try to post more pictures soon!


----------



## RStewart (Jan 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313413#p313413 said:


> NextTopBassFisherman » Sun May 05, 2013 7:59 pm[/url]"]Got the live well made!!!



Where's the pics of it?


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a RichLine just like you, I wish mine had those support braces on the front to prevent flexing when you hit waves. Mine has actually developed a small crack up there over time, so I'm having to have it repaired.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jan 8, 2014)

Already won a couple tournaments out of it!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 17, 2014)

This is an incredible restoration! My father and I are currently beginning the restoration of his 1970 Richline which he bought new way back when. Your job has definitely given us some ideas and raised the bar. We are not planning to do quite as much decking as you did and are trying to limit the weight we put into it. I was planning on powering with either a new Etec 25 or 30. Do you think that would be overkill or just right based on your experience? Though we dont plan to add as much weight, I want to have plenty of room for camping trips and coolers full of beer.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342097#p342097 said:


> Jupiter » 17 Feb 2014, 20:37[/url]"]This is an incredible restoration! My father and I are currently beginning the restoration of his 1970 Richline which he bought new way back when. Your job has definitely given us some ideas and raised the bar. We are not planning to do quite as much decking as you did and are trying to limit the weight we put into it. I was planning on powering with either a new Etec 25 or 30. Do you think that would be overkill or just right based on your experience? Though we dont plan to add as much weight, I want to have plenty of room for camping trips and coolers full of beer.


I'm glad I've gave you ideas for your boat. Post your progress of it! That 25 would be perfect. With my 9.8 and a full live well, 6 gal of gas, two people and three batteries I get about 10mph and if I had a 25 it could probably run 30mph.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Apr 22, 2014)

Well if anyone here in Ky has a 25hp Mercury for sale please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## pitts101 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks Great!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Apr 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349733#p349733 said:


> pitts101 » Yesterday, 21:52[/url]"]Looks Great!


Thanks!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 6, 2014)

Got a 2000 model 25hp mercury with electric start and the boats speed is in the mid 20s. Going to get a ss prop soon.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 10, 2014)

About to put the second coat of Steel Flex in the boat. Also I've got some nice things added to the boat that I'm about to buy. Four letters.. L-E-Ds and boys its gonna look good! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 10, 2014)

Since I've posted relatively nothing about the trailer I think I should. Basically it was a complete mess when we got it and needed to be sanded and painted, lights put on, new rims and tires, new bearings, new races, new seals, bearing buddies, jack, winch and winch post. So basically we redid the entire trailer and now sometime soon I'll be putting Led tail lights and hopefully painting the trailer in bed liner. The paint that we put on it is good but I'd really like the bed liner. I think it'll take a gallon to do two coats? Any thoughts?? I also still have to get fenders for it as well. BUT the trailer will wait until I get all the stuff finished on the boat how I want it. Stay tuned everyone I'll have more updates and pictures soon!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 11, 2014)

Steel flex is done!!! Will have the boat put back together tomorrow and pictures will come soon!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 11, 2014)

Does a Lowrance HDS 7 touch with structure scan sound like something nice? Haha going to try to get one by next spring 8)


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 12, 2014)

The boat is DONE!!! Haha only have one small thing left to do know on it and that is securing the live well in place! But besides that it is finally done! There's things I'm going to add to it like a recessed foot pedal and a on board charger and than I'm going to paint the trailer again in bedliner and put led lights on it but those will come with time. Now its time to fish!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jul 13, 2014)

The recessed pedal I should be getting!

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/EZ-Troll_Recess_Tray/descpage-EZTRT.html


----------

